# Wiring Harness Suggestions for 67



## DublinGTO (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a 1967 GTO convertible that was a barn find. Electrical wires were chewed up by rats!  would love to hear suggestions on wiring harnesses including sources and installation experiences. Thanks, DublinGTO


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Dublin,

Get ready for a big expense. About 5 years ago (at least), I replaced all my wiring harness' in my '67. Bought from Yearone for around $900 and paid someone another $400 to install.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

DublinGTO said:


> I have a 1967 GTO convertible that was a barn find. Electrical wires were chewed up by rats! would love to hear suggestions on wiring harnesses including sources and installation experiences. Thanks, DublinGTO


Depending on how badly chewed up, you may only need to replace a section of the wiring harness. YearOne sells the front wiring harness, dash wiring harness, rear wiring harness, etc..


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

For replacement harnesses, M&H makes the best ones. They're identical to factory (nice because all the wire colors will match the factory manuals), and they also have engine harnesses with available "upgrades" for things like HEI, internally-regulated alternators, etc. There are several sources for them - Ames is one - and also direct from M&H.

Bear


----------



## 1965goat (Sep 8, 2014)

i suggest getting an aftermarket set. im going with the classic update for my 65 through opgi and should be able to install it myself. im not sure how machanically inclined you are (ive been doing this stuff since i was 3) but it should be a pretty straightforward installation


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

I did a complete replacement of all my wiring on my 1967 GTO convertible last year. I bought the various harnesses on Ebay and saved a little money. All the pieces I bought were made by American Autowire and were perfect factory replacements. The only exception was the intermediate wire that goes from the dash back to the rear harness. It's not quite like the original but it fits the connectors and it's covered by carpet so who cares. 

The under hood stuff (light and engine harness/2 separate pieces) is super easy. The rear and intermediate harness (2 pieces) is super easy. The console harness is super easy (another separate harness). And last but not least...the dash harness. Plan on this job driving you insane. My only advise is to install the dash harness on the gauge cluster out of the car and then install it as one unit. That's how they did it in the factory back then and it's the less stressful way to do it now. (Thanks to Pete Serio for that advise) 

Make sure you specify if you have rally gauges or lights and column shift or console. Like Bear said, this place can also do custom work in case you plan any aftermarket. There are a lot of separate little pieces you'll soon find out like the glove box light, tach wire, etc. It all adds up to a huge expense but it's a good way to get piece of mind if you plan on putting any miles on your great old car.

Good luck with it!


----------

